# 10-17 Goon



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Sweet! Nice report. Were you fishing North ML? Just curious if there were areas that were closed.


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

we fished central and north, didnt see any closed signs, we were up in the pole and troll zone as well.  Had a good day on the water, I caught a real nice red, first fish of the day, and lost right at the boat when I had ahold of the leader, I estimated him around 30"  Im pretty sure it was my best (best being 28"), kinda bummed i wasnt able to get a pick.  Lets do it again sometime Todd.  Gotta love that white skitter walk.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Nothing better than getting out during the week. Nice catch. I'm going to try and fight the masses this weekend.


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

Congrats. Nice report.


----------

